# Alternative to candle release spray?



## Michael Bush

Actually soapy water works better than oil. Spray it on lightly and let it dry.


----------



## mroark

I find the freezer works better than any release spray when it comes to removing wax from metal molds.


----------



## Ravenseye

Freezer and patience. It's the patience part I have the most problems with no matter what I do!


----------

